# Five week old puppies.



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well the pups just keep growing. As I am typing this I hear them upstairs in their room running and playing with their toys and each other. I have the socialisation sounds CD playing also so I am listening to cars and babies and birds etc.


I have done another video...but for some reason it will not embed into this page. So if you would like to watch it just click on the link...it is set to Donny Osmond's Puppy Love.


Beaucaniche Standard Poodles 5 wk old pups (Marlisse&Chase). - YouTube


I attached some photos of the darlings too.

Sherry


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Those pictures made me smile. And I love your hat, too. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What beautiful pups! They all look just adorable and yes, love the hat!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just love your videos. The pups look nicely put together and look like they are super confident! Thanks for sharing and giving me a big old smile!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Your video is absolutely wonderful! Don't you just want to squeeze each one of those little babies! I know that I would want to.....! What are you going to do when they are all adopted? I would cry my eyes out!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)




----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

All I did was copy the address and remove everything after the & and also removed the http://

It should play right here in poodleforum without taking you to a link.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

outwest said:


> Did you get it to work then? All I did was copy the address and remove everything after the & and also removed the http://


Hello, yes I was able to open the original link and saw the wonderful video too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Do you have a picture of Mom and Dad?? The pups are adorable.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. The mom, Marlisse is my girl. and the dad belongs to Renee Koch of Gardenpath Poodles.

Here are their champ photos. My computer crashed recently so I lost a lot of my pics. I have a collage of the mom and dad on my site...but not on my computer.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those dogs are gorgeous!

Tell us about your pups. By the name of your kennel, I thought they were small, but mom and dad are average size. Tails docked or not? Dew Claws? What kind of testing have mom and dad had? Can you post their pedigrees?

edit: I just looked up your website and all that info is on there. Very nice puppies!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, the pitter-patter of puppy feet! I kept foster pups upstairs in a small bedroom, it always sounded like thunder and galloping horses from downstairs lol. Puppies look so cute and healthy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

No doggy feet pattering around upstairs . . . they get to click on the floor downstairs with me. 

But now I've got my grandkids living up there. The pattering is a little louder! lol . . . but the 'homey' atmosphere is the same. 

*It's sorta quiet for the moment 'cos they're sittin' on the couch beside me, watchin' cartoons.  lol


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so cute!!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I enjoyed your video! Wondering though, how do you as a breeder go about working with crate training?

I would like my new pup to get as used to her crate as possible before she comes home and wondered if the best thing is to simply bring it to the breeder with no door and have it in their pen with them so they can play in there if they want? Theres only two pups so not sure how it will go? The crate might be a little cramped for mom to go into too!

Do you have any recommendations for once I bring my pup home? I was thinking that at night I'd put the crate onto my daughters bed so the pup knows she's not alone, but doesn't have run of the room until she's ready for it! 

Any advice?

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I enjoyed your video! Wondering though, how do you as a breeder go about working with crate training?
> 
> I would like my new pup to get as used to her crate as possible before she comes home and wondered if the best thing is to simply bring it to the breeder with no door and have it in their pen with them so they can play in there if they want? Theres only two pups so not sure how it will go? The crate might be a little cramped for mom to go into too!
> 
> ...


Hi Rebecca,
I like to start the use of the crate as soon as possible because they come to view it as a den. When I relocated the puppies out of their upstairs puppy room into the kitchen...this is when I started to put them in the crates for short periods with the door closed. Having been in the crate upstairs in their puppy room without the door they were used to the crate. But some of them still grumbled a bit when I shut them in. A lot of this had to do with the fact that it was a large litter (10) and they were used to being together. When they got a bit older I started separating them even more...by crating them during the day in rooms away from us and their litter mates. This helped to lessen the separation anxiety when they do go to their new homes.

I would think with your pup coming from a smaller litter she will easily acclimate to the crate. The idea of having her in your daughters room is a good idea. I usually recommend when people bring their puppies home they have them in their bedrooms, or sleep nearby for the first few nights. My pups slept through the night with all the lights out and no sounds. (They knew it was bedtime).

Remember you are taking your pup away from everything and everyone she knew and everything is new. So even if she was used to the crate at the breeders...she might still be needed to settle into the crate at your house.

Good Luck...and keep us posted about your new pup!

Sherry


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

They are adorable! I'm ready to play with puppies!


----------

